# quick video clip of bigeyes



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is a quick teaser clip of the trip in my other thread. Mullet Hunter-threw in a little love just for your dumbass right at the end. Enjoy!

http://youtu.be/Nu1VakWT-8s


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

This has potential to get good......


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nice woods...


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh yeah cool video.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice video and even Nicer Tunas! 

delay what was here I misunderstood, thanks for the PM..... Nice fish!!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice blackfin douche.....


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Mullet, why are you always on woody's case? I don't know either of you and I actually do find it entertaining how whenever he posts something you totally bash him but I also kinda feel like you have made your point. Did you two used to be buddies or something? 

If so, the make-up seems overdue. If not, why don't you give me a back story because I feel like I am watching a soap opera mid-season so I'm interested but lost as to why you always abuse him on the forum.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

whats the glaring differance between a BIG eye and a yellowfin?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

tjwareusmc said:


> Mullet, why are you always on woody's case? I don't know either of you and I actually do find it entertaining how whenever he posts something you totally bash him but I also kinda feel like you have made your point. Did you two used to be buddies or something?
> 
> If so, the make-up seems overdue. If not, why don't you give me a back story because I feel like I am watching a soap opera mid-season so I'm interested but lost as to why you always abuse him on the forum.



Why all the ball busting all the time??? I may not know everyones offshore skill level, but why wreck a thread of bluewater productivity when someone puts one up?
lets see he is a compulsive liar! he went to 2 captains and asked how they rig their swordfish baits...that a problem nope, but he then gets on here and writes a 4 paragraph spread on how to rig them and he has been doing it that way for years and learned it all on his own. He has been kicked out and banned from orange beach marina for partying and sleeping on other peoples boat without their knowledge. He has talked down to so many people in the hunting thread about them shooting un-mature deer and wrong for doing it and they should have better management of their land...thats just a small list the douche roid bag has done!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> whats the glaring differance between a BIG eye and a yellowfin?


Jim, completely different body types. When we caught our state records back in November of 2009, we estimated them at 140. We knew they were bigeye when they hit the deck, but had never seen them that size before. Very short, stocky, much denser body than a yellowfin. Also, when they hit the deck, they have tiger stripes pretty freaking similar to a wahoo. The pic of me and that little kid shows that one (173 pounds) pretty lit up with the stripes. Much more pronounced probably a minute or so before that pic was taken.

They do fade though and then look a lot like a bluefin. In the third pic, you can see the pronounced eye for which they are named.

When you clean them, apparently the telltale difference between them and yellowfin is in the liver. I forget which is which, but in one the liver is striated and the other is smooth.

They are quite prevalent in the gulf, but often require different methods for which to target them. They do school with similar sized yellows though.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Mullet hunter just hates sitting on the sidelines all the time and seeing complete strangers consistently put fish up on the board and is insanely jealous. That's pretty much the long and short of it. He also enjoys his sweet reign as "forum's biggest asshole" and best ambassador for the PFF. Don't bother me a bit though! Can't argue with results!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Jim, completely different body types. When we caught our state records back in November of 2009, we estimated them at 140. We knew they were bigeye when they hit the deck, but had never seen them that size before. Very short, stocky, much denser body than a yellowfin. Also, when they hit the deck, they have tiger stripes pretty freaking similar to a wahoo. The pic of me and that little kid shows that one (173 pounds) pretty lit up with the stripes. Much more pronounced probably a minute or so before that pic was taken.
> 
> They do fade though and then look a lot like a bluefin. In the third pic, you can see the pronounced eye for which they are named.
> 
> ...


thanks I notice they do not have the cycle fins either?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> thanks I notice they do not have the cycle fins either?


 
Correct, that's another pretty solid giveaway, at least here in the gulf. Generally once our yellowfin hit 100 pounds or so, they're gonna grow those elongated anal fins, sometimes called sickles or allisons. I've seen a lot of other big yellows from around the world and talked to some well-traveled captains and apparently ours grow the longest in the world, especially at smaller sizes. Those fins on the bigeyes will be pretty stumpy, but can be yellow though so be sure not to go on the coloring alone. Like I said, you'll know when one hits the deck. Tiger stripes!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

couldn't even come up with a response of your own and had to copy and paste Jason's reply from the other thread.......like I said, sounds like a bandwagon keep the vendetta going with the same charlie brown's teacher voice.....


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Why all the ball busting all the time??? I may not know everyones offshore skill level, but why wreck a thread of bluewater productivity when someone puts one up?


Oh look my post got deleted. I'll just have to put it up again. Mullet hunter is an insanely jealous armchair quarterback who hates sitting on the sidelines, seeing a complete stranger (me) consistently putting up results. Let the world know that I have never seen nor met this "mullet hunter" character. He also enjoys his long-standing reign as PFF's biggest asshole and one of the best ambassadors for the forum. His hobbies include, and are limited to, sitting around waiting for me to post. Don't bother me a bit though; can't argue with results!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

that's how I knew yours was a bigeye when it hit the deck last year Jim, short sickles and it was striped up and way to big to be a blackfin


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

brnbser said:


> that's how I knew yours was a bigeye when it hit the deck last year Jim, short sickles and it was striped up and way to big to be a blackfin


did yall catch it at night?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> did yall catch it at night?


yeah it was at night, I was to high on happyness to really look at it....


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> yeah it was at night, I was to high on happyness to really look at it....


They're more common than people realize. If you can get past ram powell, you have a pretty solid chance of getting into them, especially at night. Drop those jigs DEEEP, just when you think you have gone deep enough, open up a drink and slowly sip on it while continuing to let the jig fall. You'll get em. The meat will almost always fetch a higher price at market than yellowfin. Very very fatty (when you're cleaning it (and you will notice this in other species as well), if you're in good light, hold a filet up to the light and kinda rotate it until you see what looks like an oil sheen on the meat-the more of that sheen, the fattier that piece of meat is.) Very desirable. Often your fingers will feel oily after handling the meat. That's just deliciously fatty bigeye meat.

1. bluefin
2. bigeye
3. yellowfin


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

can't remember if we were at the Marlin or beer can and Jim was jigging way deep at the time


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

brnbser said:


> can't remember if we were at the Marlin or beer can and Jim was jigging way deep at the time


It was at the Marlin


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> They're more common than people realize. If you can get past ram powell, you have a pretty solid chance of getting into them, especially at night. Drop those jigs DEEEP, just when you think you have gone deep enough, open up a drink and slowly sip on it while continuing to let the jig fall. You'll get em. The meat will almost always fetch a higher price at market than yellowfin. Very very fatty (when you're cleaning it (and you will notice this in other species as well), if you're in good light, hold a filet up to the light and kinda rotate it until you see what looks like an oil sheen on the meat-the more of that sheen, the fattier that piece of meat is.) Very desirable. Often your fingers will feel oily after handling the meat. That's just deliciously fatty bigeye meat.
> 
> 1. bluefin
> 2. bigeye
> 3. yellowfin



Now I gotta go look for some sushi.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Now I gotta go look for some sushi.


ha ha, brnbser eats all the bait......


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I've caught em at the rigs which yall speak of but the blackfin seem to be a bit thicker there and it can be difficult to get the jig to the next "tier" of fish, if you will. The one thing we've noticed since the oil spill is the lack of the "going off" night bite at most of the rigs. Nights where you could get 9-10 tuna just on poppers before midnight. Not sure if you can link it back to the spill or not. Anyway, we had to refine some of our methods and once we got the bigeyes dialed in, they became a pretty sure thing, especially when the yellowfin are no-shows.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok, thanks to both parties for clarifying. Woody seems like he means no harm to me but obviously he gets under your skin Mullet.

Woody, those are nice looking fish. I'm down here for a few more weeks and I would love to get out there after some tuna. PM me and let me know what it would take to go.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

We picked up 7 big eye one night at a rig. We were using 12g butterfly jigs DEEP (400+) and connected on nice fish every drop. We got 2 over 100. As Woody said the meat is much better than YFT. It's darker and tastes much better, probably due to the fat.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

tjwareusmc said:


> Ok, thanks to both parties for clarifying. Woody seems like he means no harm to me but obviously he gets under your skin Mullet.
> 
> Woody, those are nice looking fish. I'm down here for a few more weeks and I would love to get out there after some tuna. PM me and let me know what it would take to go.


Haters are gonna hate!! tjwareusmc I bet you get a pm from M/H....jus sayin!!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*bigeye*

the big eye have the strips in their livers. just fyi dont bash me for this


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

I have never looked for bigeyes when I am at the Ram, marlin, beercan mainly just fished for yellowfin. Usually I am only looking at the top 300 feet of water in search of the yellows. How deep should I be looking for bigeyes? Also, do they look the same as yellowfin on the sounder?
Thanks,
Maclin


----------

